# Favourite Rita MacNeil outfits



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

100% of questions answered!
Great work everyone.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

No I don't. 

I find it best not to concern myself with other people's lives.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Does anyone else have this weird compulsion to kick or break or throw a rock at something that someone you don’t like spent a lot of time building?
> 
> One of my best friends has a common law wife who is my mortal enemy. My buddy is a very unassuming and passive person. Growing up, his mom was a raging alcoholic and super hot which I think wrecked his nerves and created a lot of anxiety for him.
> 
> ...


I want to see this art.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that's a pretty tough conversation to have with a buddy, no matter how good a friend he is/was. I agree with you though that Vegans don't weigh 225lbs unless they're eatin potato chips and drinking sodas 24/7


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I want to see this art.


I want to share it so bad, but I don’t want to threaten the anonymity of my friend and I also don’t want to leave a trail of evidence online when I actually muster up the courage to do it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> that's a pretty tough conversation to have with a buddy, no matter how good a friend he is/was. I agree with you though that Vegans don't weigh 225lbs unless they're eatin potato chips and drinking sodas 24/7


Most of my buddies are in situations like this, the difference is that most of their partners fall somewhere within the hot/crazy matrix that makes it almost bearable to witness.

I honestly only have one friend who has a partner that is truly a good person and really has his back and is a team player, and ironically, she is one of the most naturally beautiful people I’ve ever met. Makes you feel happy to see a friend in a good situation like that. Her only fault is not having a twin sister.

As for the Vegan Faux Folk art scorpion woman, ya, she is driving boxes of Miss Vickies and litres of Mountain Dew into her boiler all day while she listens to evinessance and blogs about healthy lifestyle choices.

she’s one of those people you can tell just by looking at that she smells like a horses ass.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Most of my buddies are in situations like this, the difference is that most of their partners fall somewhere within the hot/crazy matrix that makes it almost bearable to witness.
> 
> I honestly only have one friend who has a partner that is truly a good person and really has his back and is a team player, and ironically, she is one of the most naturally beautiful people I’ve ever met. Makes you feel happy to see a friend in a good situation like that. Her only fault is not having a twin sister.
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way, but are you not that old? You eventually reach a point in life where you filter out as much drama as you can, even it means letting go of friends because of the people in their lives. It sounds harsh, but I'd rather lose a friend than have things like that filtering into my life. You can't save a sinking ship.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Most of my buddies are in situations like this, the difference is that most of their partners fall somewhere within the hot/crazy matrix that makes it almost bearable to witness.
> 
> I honestly only have one friend who has a partner that is truly a good person and really has his back and is a team player, and ironically, she is one of the most naturally beautiful people I’ve ever met. Makes you feel happy to see a friend in a good situation like that. Her only fault is not having a twin sister.
> 
> ...


probably wipes the wrong way too


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Vegans don't weigh 225lbs


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think you're secretly in love with your buddy's girlfriend.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


I stand corrected!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If art is so important to her then she can start turning tricks in latrines to support her artistic aspirations.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Does anyone else have this weird compulsion to kick or break or throw a rock at something that someone you don’t like spent a lot of time building?
> 
> One of my best friends has a common law wife who is my mortal enemy. My buddy is a very unassuming and passive person. Growing up, his mom was a raging alcoholic and super hot which I think wrecked his nerves and created a lot of anxiety for him.
> 
> ...


Nah. I just have the urge to break things occasionally just 'cause. Just let her stuff get out in the general public and the public and social media should destroy things rather quickly. As far as your friend goes, not to much you can do about that. He made his bed and he'll sleep in it until he wakes up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I want to share it so bad, but I don’t want to threaten the anonymity of my friend and I also don’t want to leave a trail of evidence online when I actually muster up the courage to do it.


Depending on how far you want to go setting up a false trail isn't all that hard. All you need is an e-mail address or two, maybe a cell phone and phone number and a street address and that's about it. All in someones name. You're not going to spend or recieve money so no banking info is needed and if you really have to spend money then there's always prepaid credit cards.....you can buy those anywhere. A laptop or tablet that isn't connected to you could be handy too.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Is he a decent jam partner? If not it’s time for a new friend. If he is jam at your house.

Just kidding. Not much you can do to change the behaviour of others.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> If art is so important to her then she can start turning tricks in latrines to support her artistic aspirations.


That's what the coke whore that helped end my second mirage did after I left her. Probably before too. Took me two years to figure out that what my friends were saying was true and how when she was around they weren't. A couple of months after we split a couple of ladies in town beat the crap out of her.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

There is def fat vegans. And your friend sounds like a real dipshit. That’s all I can add.


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't quite believe I'm reading this on Guitars Canada. This is where I come to avoid stress. Now I'm freaking out - that is one nasty ass situation!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

One of the largest ladies I know is vegan, lives of cheese and fried non-meat. Fortunately, she is as kind as she is wide, and that is very. Just tell your friend you are taking a break because his wife is destroying him, and you are tired of watching.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but are you not that old? You eventually reach a point in life where you filter out as much drama as you can, even it means letting go of friends because of the people in their lives. It sounds harsh, but I'd rather lose a friend than have things like that filtering into my life. You can't save a sinking ship.


Oh I hear ya, I think I might be the second youngest person on this forum. But I am already at the “Gran Torino” Eastwood era and want to confront Latin American teenage drug dealers on my front lawn.

Oddly enough, I am pretty self efficient and have done a number of purges. I think what ended up happening for me is that I unplugged from so many things and people that the handful I have left get more attention lol.

5-10 years ago I had my toe in so many pools that I never had time to reflect on how much I want to deface their girlfriends art.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> ... she is driving boxes of Miss Vickies and litres of Mountain Dew into her boiler all day while she listens to evinessance and blogs about healthy lifestyle choices.


Friend of mine since high school had a wife like that. They lived in Innisfil and it was a shit show. They eventually divorced but things went bad for him a few years later and now he's buried in that cemetery on the west side of the 400 near the casino.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Friend of mine since high school had a wife like that. They lived in Innisfil and it was a shit show. They eventually divorced but things went bad for him a few years later and now he's buried in that cemetery on the west side of the 400 near the casino.


It’s wild how bad things can go when we get into one sided relationships.

Makes me really cautious about letting my guard down personally.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


>


This is what Christmas looks like in Thunderbay lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel sorry for your friend, being in the middle of a tug of war between 2 control freaks.
respectfully.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> I feel sorry for your friend, being in the middle of a tug of war between 2 control freaks.
> respectfully.


Your synopsis of the situation is as equally edgy as the name Diablo.
Respectfully.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

@Always12AM 
I highly recommend reading the autobiography of a fellow by the name of Hector Berlioz. You seem to need a good laugh. Berlioz was a genius but a maniac and his antics are hilarious. Personally I have always found that sticking my nose into a good book helps ease the frustrations of dealing with the soap opera of modern life. 
The original was in French but there are good translations of it available for free. His writings are a blast from the past and show how things have not really changed that much when it comes to human foibles and nonsensical behaviours.
Chill out and take your mind off the craziness of today for a while and you will find that there is little in life that is new when it comes to strange relationships.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Eric Reesor said:


> @Always12AM
> I highly recommend reading the autobiography of a fellow by the name of Hector Berlioz. You seem to need a good laugh. Berlioz was a genius but a maniac and his antics are hilarious. Personally I have always found that sticking my nose into a good book helps ease the frustrations of dealing with the soap opera of modern life.
> The original was in French but there are good translations of it available for free. His writings are a blast from the past and show how things have not really changed that much when it comes to human foibles and nonsensical behaviours.
> Chill out and take your mind off the craziness of today for a while and you will find that there is little in life that is new when it comes to strange relationships.


I appreciate your wisdom,
And you are right!! I could certainly use a distraction from the lockdown stir craziness!
I hadn’t logged into Facebook for a decade prior to covid. And now I’m bombarded with images and posts of people that I grew up with who are just miserable and documenting it at an unprecedented rate.

I will log on tomorrow on my laptop and look at some of these texts!! I did a quick google and it says that this Hector fellow was also a composer?? I’m looking forward to reading more! You should be a publisher.

I feel as if I may have misguided some of the lads on here. I should clarify, I haven’t seen any of my fiends for over a year. I genuinely do not care about the outcome of any of their relationships.

I just wanted to know if anyone can relate to the urge to break things. Specifically the things that people you dislike strongly hold dear.

perhaps, a lawn statue of your college rival, or the windshield of a neighbor who calls the city or township on you for parking an inch onto the sidewalk etc. In my slightly more elaborate case. Burn all of the terrifyingly disfigured Bob Marley portraits that my buddies Kardashian wannabe girlfriend paints lol.

I was looking to cultivate a discussion around the urge itself. And it seems as if the thing that resonates most with people is the dynamics of my friendship and feelings, which, I have to say is touching lol.

I didn’t realize how clinical this discussion would become. But I’ve enjoyed reading the responses genuinely


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Pretty sure vegans eat carbs....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Short answer: No, I don't have the urge to destroy things that others hold dear, even if I dislike them intensely. I don't recall the thought ever occurring to me actually, and certainly not towards anyone who's actions have no direct impact on my life.

As others have suggested here, you might want to take a look at what purpose this serves and whether it's "time well spent" on your part. Ultimately, if it's "revenge" you're after though, there's truth in the old saying "The best revenge is living well". What that implies is that you're efforts are directed at improving a life rather destroying one and that your focus is on what you can control (you) vs what you can't (others).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My ex was... well, nuts! I lost a few friends over the years cause they could see how beaten down I was. I could see it too, but not as clearly. _It wasn't so bad_. But it was!! A few tried to have frank discussions with me to say they were worried, or she drove them crazy, or "how can you let her (blank) ?"
In the end, it was my decision. She did a pretty good job of making me feel I couldn't do better, so I thought I had to ride out the good with the bad. No matter how bad. It finally came to a head and even I could see it was an insane environment. Packed up and left. 
Met someone almost right away that is an absolutely amazing person and I seriously could not be happier. She and I have (now) been together longer than me and (let's call her) "Karen" (I pick that cause no matter where we were, the manager would need to make an appearance at her insistance)

You can't live your buddies life, you can't make decisions for him, even if you know better. And living out your vision of destroying her stuff?? Well, he will probably side with her. 

My $0.02


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I say ghost the guy. Not having any contact with that particular s**tshow will delete some unwanted drama from your own life. And if he contacts you to ask "What happened, man? I don't hear from you.", that provides the opportunity for you to say "It's HER, man. She drives me nuts with the way she treats you, and I couldn't take watching it happen."

Most major inflection points in life require a script to follow, and this provides one.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Time to back away from the situation. Its his life to screw up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> Your synopsis of the situation is as equally edgy as the name Diablo.
> Respectfully.


Is it?
Lets review 



> *Does anyone else have this weird compulsion to kick or break or throw a rock at something that someone you don’t like spent a lot of time building?*
> 
> One of my best friends has *a common law wife who is my mortal enemy.* My buddy is a very unassuming and passive person. Growing up, his mom was a raging alcoholic and super hot which I think wrecked his nerves and *created a lot of anxiety for him.*


Ya, I'm the edgy one.








no dude, its not normal to have a compulsion to break things. people get arrested for that, and even if its your own property, may have consequences: Roy arrested after domestic row - The Globe and Mail 
"mortal enemy"??? thats drama queen talk. you dont like each other, BFD.
I'm sure based on this post, your attitude is helping his anxiety tremendously. 



> Every woman that he has been in a relationship with tramples all over him and is an asshole. His latest partner decided that she was going to become a vegan. So she decided that he is a vegan now too. I saw him a month later and he looked like an Auschwitz survivor. She decided that rather than getting a real job and letting him complete his education and pursue his dreams, she wants to be a hipster and make faux folk art. So now in order to float the bills and debt that she has accumulated. He works multiple minimum wage jobs.


ya, unfortunately, some people are drawn to people that resemble one of their parents, or some negative traits that they grew up with.
in every relationship most of us take on some of the interests of our partner, whether that be guitars, hobbies, lifestyle, religion, politics or other beliefs. so, none of your business.



> What pisses me off the most is that she weighs a solid 225lbs and there is no way that she is able to maintain that kind of mass if she is truly not eating carbs or meat. And she constantly praises all of her friends boyfriends for buying her friends fancy tasteless gifts and undermines the constant effort put forth by my friend to finance her dreams at the expense of his youth and the peril of his dignity.


sucks but none of your business.



> Recently she has been doing a lot of shitty paintings and sculptures and making brutally unstable shelves and other stuff she doesn’t have the competence or patience to build properly. She is extremely proud of them and often tries to get me to like and subscribe to her Facebook page.


most art sucks. deal with it. your guitar playing likely does too, depending who you ask. everyones a critic.
imagine that, interacting with you on FB as a friend. oh, she sounds sooo horrible.
Are you sure you dont have some jealousy issues that might be making her you "mortal enemy"?











> I would like to devise a plan to gather all of her art work in one location and set fire to it.


level 8 boiling-the-pet-rabbit psycho, dude.
seriously.









I was really surprised to see this post was made by you, bc you seem like a pretty likeable, bright insightful guy in just about every other post you made. So, if this was a joke, use some emojis or something, bc this is some crazy shit here.








My advice: figure out how to deal with your anger issues. realize that by being the toxic "friend" you will never be able to communicate with and help this guy. find out how he feels about his relationship....Listen. your opinion about it means shit, you got your own life to live. if you dont realize that, youre as controlling and oppressive as every woman you say has been in his life, without pussy benefits.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Is it?
> Lets review
> 
> 
> ...












How someone with such an articulate imagination decided to land on “Diablo” is fascinating.

I look at you; I don’t see an intelligent, confident man; I see a cocky scared shitless kid..but you are genius Diablo.. no one denies that..no one could possibly understand the depths of you. But you presume to know everything about me because you read a post of mine and you ripped my fuckin’ life apart. You’re an orphan right? Do you think I’d know the first thing about you, who you are, how you feel, because I read Oliver Twist? does that encapsulate you?

Personally, I don’t give a shit about all that, because you know what? I can’t learn anything from you I can’t read in some fuckin’ post. Unless you wanna talk about how you landed on Diablo as a nickname, who YOU are. And I’m fascinated. I’m in. But you don’t wanna do that, do you, sport? You’re terrified of what you might say. Your move, chief.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tonewoody said:


> Pretty sure vegans eat carbs....


Everyone eats carbs..
Except the ones who pretend to be Celiacs, like my buddies girlfriend.

If she could find a way to parallel her talent for performance art with her bespoke folk art skillS she might be able to contribute to their financial situation and my buddy could cancel his only fans account.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

This thread is just fascinating all around. A little of everything, love it.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Always12AM,

Normal for your buddy is abuse and control from a female. He`s been conditioned by his mom as you are aware. Even though he may or may not recognize the abuse, he finds it warm and familiar, and confuses it with love, as alot of people who suffer abuse as children do.

To me, this thread is about you, and your inability to understand your friend. It`s not about her.

Hope i was helpful and not perceived as too judgmental as that was not my intent.

Peace.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Jim Wellington said:


> Hi Always12AM,
> 
> Normal for your buddy is abuse and control from a female. He`s been conditioned by his mom as you are aware. Even though he may or may not recognize the abuse, he finds it warm and familiar, and confuses it with love, as alot of people who suffer abuse as children do.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying,
I don’t agree that this post is about me and not understanding my friend.

I elaborated too much on just one of many examples of my urge to break stuff.

I was hoping for some humorous / detailed responses by others looking to indulge and vent on people that chap their ass lol.

I should have made it more clear, all in all, I enjoy reading everyone’s theories as well. As for your response specifically, you hit the nail on the head, in the case of my friend, he has shit taste in women because that’s his comfort zone.

and I didn’t perceive what you wrote as judgmental, you are calling it like you see it and compared to some of the responses, that was a compliment.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I dunno, I'm loving this thread regardless...OP has great writing skills!!! Drag about the buddy but there's nothing to be done there, if he doesn't see it himself there's sure as hell nothing you're gonna say that will illuminate his path. Consider his misery as fodder for your creative writing skills...it's working


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> View attachment 347564
> 
> 
> How someone with such an articulate imagination decided to land on “Diablo” is fascinating.
> ...


you have some real issues, bud.

why do you give a shit about my nickname here? another compulsion, or just your dumb angle to take a shot at me as well?









Mine comes from one of my favorite cars when i was growing up, the Lamborghini Diablo VT.
Hopefully this lets you move on to continue meddling in your "friends" life like a bitchy 15yr old girl. you're awfully thin-skinned for someone who says the things they did, about their friends partner.
good luck, nutcase. maybe try smashing your head against a wall to see if it breaks anything loose.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I was hoping for some humorous / detailed responses by others looking to indulge and vent on people that chap their ass lol.


Oh....

people are pretty testy due to....everything.

This is a somewhat captive, angry audience due to lockdown...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> you have some real issues, bud.
> 
> why do you give a shit about my nickname here? another compulsion, or just your dumb angle to take a shot at me as well?
> View attachment 347593
> ...


Astute observations, really edgy, nuanced taste in cars, cunning wit.

You’ve got the whole package.

I see no reason why you won’t find the right guy one day who can buy you your dream car.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> Astute observations, really edgy, nuanced taste in cars, cunning wit.
> 
> You’ve got the whole package.
> 
> I see no reason why you won’t find the right guy one day who can buy you your dream car.


Do you think so? Thanks! One can only hope!

Dont worry about me, sweetheart. You got enough on your plate, with being jilted from a weird love triangle with your "friend". Sending lots of positivity and hugs your way!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Dont worry about me, sweetheart. You got enough on your plate, with being jilted from a weird love triangle with your "friend".
> 
> Have a nice day!


💋🔥


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what makes this woman your "mortal enemy"


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what makes this woman your "mortal enemy"


Humour not literal


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

So where is the humour? When I first read your post (before the edit to say it was humorous) it sounded vindictive and petty and made me wonder who really had the issues- her or you or maybe both.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Humour not literal


I see the humour in it.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I see the humour in it.


Me too! I thought it was all hilarious.

the vegan exchange and the cow pic and your reply to it was the best part haha. Man this thread is actually comedy gold for the people who aren’t all uptight and stuffy like.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Funny, but it seems that deterministic Calvanist fatalism still causes a great deal of a human social failings. This explains a great deal of why the mob stormed the US Capitol just recently. The more fatalistic the mind, the greater the tendency to despair when encountering situations that are beyond ones control and to suspend reality in ones mind. 
Often taking the "devil may care" approach does little to ease ones inner confliction in the long term. Far better to rationally deal with a difficult relationship and accept that sometimes one cannot change others behaviour without the possibility of doing more harm than good and letting it be known that this is your position in a relationship.

Fromm was certainly not a "Commie" as some intellectually challenged observers are lead to believe, but his treatise "Die Angst vor der Freiheit" (Escape from Freedom), a very conflicted title in itself, goes a very long way to explaining why we can become programmed mentally to react irrationally in difficult circumstances. And his seminal work Abnormal Psychology goes a very long way to helping one understand why we act the way we do sometimes. 

NOW BACK TO STUDYING A BACH FUGE!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

gtrguy said:


> So where is the humour? When I first read your post (before the edit to say it was humorous) it sounded vindictive and petty and made me wonder who really had the issues- her or you or maybe both.


I can see that some of you have more of an issue with this thread / post than I have ever had with anything in my life.

It’s like trying to explain Pam Grier’s nipples to a group of eunuchs lol.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Eric Reesor said:


> Funny, but it seems that deterministic Calvanist fatalism still causes a great deal of a human social failings. This explains a great deal of why the mob stormed the US Capitol just recently. The more fatalistic the mind, the greater the tendency to despair when encountering situations that are beyond ones control and to suspend reality in ones mind.
> Often taking the "devil may care" approach does little to ease ones inner confliction in the long term. Far better to rationally deal with a difficult relationship and accept that sometimes one cannot change others behaviour without the possibility of doing more harm than good and letting it be known that this is your position in a relationship.
> 
> Fromm was certainly not a "Commie" as some intellectually challenged observers are lead to believe, but his treatise "Die Angst vor der Freiheit" (Escape from Freedom), a very conflicted title in itself, goes a very long way to explaining why we can become programmed mentally to react irrationally in difficult circumstances. And his seminal work Abnormal Psychology goes a very long way to helping one understand why we act the way we do sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 347604


lmao!!
I was gonna say, It would take me 4 years of googling to translate that post from wizard to human.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s a good post but might be a little much to explain the relationship dynamic between and large, lazy and domineering woman, her weak willed and minded husband and his opinionated freind.

I would instead quote shallow Hal, or maybe saving Silverman in reverse where the love interest woman is a beast.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I say ghost the guy. Not having any contact with that particular s**tshow will delete some unwanted drama from your own life. .


i gotta say, this is sound advice. i say that, because i've been practicing it myself for the past few years, and i've found it highly agreeable. ngl, i don't hang with many people anymore. the ones i do, i keep at a comfortable distance to avoid this kind of stuff. man, it has eliminated alot of stress for me.




Diablo said:


> View attachment 347544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that you did this, i enjoyed the hell out of it. i hope you won't mind if i borrow this method from time to time. you can chuckle and think "i taught him that." i'm going to use different characters though
also, what you said about dating people who display aspects of their parents - i've noticed myself doing that in the past.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> what you said about dating people who display aspects of their parents - i've noticed myself doing that in the past.


I`ve had a platonic friendship with a lady for a couple of decades. She once told me that when she was going through therapy for her divorce, her therapist said..." some of us end up marrying the parent that we feel didn`t love us." 

I suppose it could explain alot regarding self awareness, or lack of. Life`s not perfect, who knew...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> " some of us end up marrying the parent that *we feel* didn`t love us."


Emphasis is mine. Not so much that the particular parent didn't love us. Rather, when a person feels that there are things they need to do or be in order to receive/retain that love, or simply feel close to that parent, that tends to establish motivations and styles of interpersonal interaction that can last a long time, conceivably lifelong. So it's not that the person is somehow _substituting_ a romantic partner for a parent in some cockamamie Freudian way. Rather, the things that a romantic partner values and responds to are similar to the things established as "relationship habits" within the context of a parent-child relationship. It doesn't have to be sick. For instance, if what bonded oneself and a given parent was humour, then finding a romantic partner who laughs at your jokes or simply at the same things you do can be an important form of bond.

Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean it _couldn't_ be sick. Not every parent-child relationship is healthy, if only because not every parent is adjusted enough to be a parent, and not every child is an absolute piece of cake to raise or good match to the parents' characteristics. I like to joke that it's a pity one couldn't purchase temperament insurance. You pay your premiums during pregnancy, and if the child turns out to be a bigger handful than one can manage, the insurance covers the costs of a nanny, babysitters, and other potential expenses to let one cope with being the parent of that child.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the devil intervened and made me Google Pam Grier’s nipples.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tonewoody said:


> Pretty sure vegans eat carbs....


Nah, they just eat distributors and gas pumps.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Oh I hear ya, I think I might be the second youngest person on this forum. But I am already at the “Gran Torino” Eastwood era and want to confront Latin American teenage drug dealers on my front lawn.


Well, they're not Latin American teenagers and you're not Clint or the era.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> the devil intervened and made me Google Pam Grier’s nipples.


They're ok


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> It’s like trying to explain Pam Grier’s nipples to a group of eunuchs lol.





Lincoln said:


> the devil intervened and made me Google Pam Grier’s nipples.





Electraglide said:


> They're ok


You guys made me go to google.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> You guys made me go to google.


And I. Not entirely disappointing.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Well, they're not Latin American teenagers and you're not Clint or the era.


You’d be surprised lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> They're ok


I would say a lot more than ok.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ya, if you can’t whip one off of the wrist to Pam Grier in her prime than you aren’t batting for the same team I am.

Even Elton Johns balls would ache just looking at her lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

As for this thread in general I'm still laughing at "driving boxes of Miss Vickies and litres of Mountain Dew into her boiler all day."


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> As for this thread in general I'm still laughing at "driving boxes of Miss Vickies and litres of Mountain Dew into her boiler all day."


Reading This made me laugh again


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I would say a lot more than ok.


To each his own. Christina Ricci.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> You’d be surprised lol


Were you 70ish around 2010 or so? The gang there sure isn't Latin ot teenagers.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Diablo said:


> why do you give a shit about my nickname here? another compulsion, or just your dumb angle to take a shot ....


I like your avatar, Vito had children that took exception when the Turk took a few pot shots at him. Must have been a real SOB of a time having Marlon stuff medical cotton in his yap so that he could sound more like Sicilian Don. Great bit of acting to say the least. Marlon had the ability to say a great deal with very few words. A skill which I sorely covet! 

This is my advice to the OP... use as few words as possible to deal with difficult people, because once some people sense anger in others it is often a trigger that gives the participant pleasure. Such is the nature of Abnormal Psychology. 

It is a known animal instinct to become aroused in some very strange ways by anger and especially hate. Great warriors of old wore cod pieces for this very reason, they keep the enemy from knowing your true state of mind about the coming conflict. Some very powerful and influential business men and women get erections or the female equivalent when they fire people oddly enough.

It seems to me that how we deal with the stress caused by difficult social interactions can either teach us forbearance or make us blind to the foibles of other humans if we choose to ignore the natural and all too human tendency to rush to judgement in anger and not foresee the potential consequences. 

For me that is what makes this thread interesting. It is playing out like a Bach Fugue.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> the devil intervened and made me Google Pam Grier’s nipples.


Haha.. I did the same thing.. well, pam grier at least.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Eric Reesor said:


> I like your avatar, Vito had children that took exception when the Turk took a few pot shots at him. Must have been a real SOB of a time having Marlon stuff medical cotton in his yap so that he could sound more like Sicilian Don. Great bit of acting to say the least. Marlon had the ability to say a great deal with very few words. A skill which I sorely covet!
> 
> This is my advice to the OP... use as few words as possible to deal with difficult people, because once some people sense anger in others it is often a trigger that gives the participant pleasure. Such is the nature of Abnormal Psychology.
> 
> ...


If you read everything that I write in the voice of a stoned Mathew McConnaughey, it will make a lot more sense. Because that’s my mind set when I’m so desperate for interaction that I come onto a guitar forum to ask philosophical questions to a group of guys who are (for the most part) incapable of perceiving symbolic interactionism.

I whole heartedly agree with what you are saying in terms of arousal. I am so enthralled by internet confrontation that it makes me giddy. Not in a sadistic sense, but in a sense that I think it’s healthy for men to be able to wrestle and argue and swear and get shit off their chest.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> It’s a good post but might be a little much to explain the relationship dynamic between and large, lazy and domineering woman, her weak willed and minded husband and his opinionated freind.
> 
> I would instead quote shallow Hal, or maybe saving Silverman in reverse where the love interest woman is a beast.


True, but the tendency to practice dominance and submission are traits found in all tribal primates and H. sapiens. Hell even wolf packs practice that schtick. The problems arise when the humans don't realise that this is what is going on in a social interaction and especially when it happens in any relationship, whether monogamous or more complex. Some very old Greek and Latin literature explores these aspects of the human ego to a much greater extent. In this regard I recommend the Ten Tragedies of Seneca. And his letters about anger. Then if you find that interesting enough: The Confessions of Saint Augustine can indeed help one to see these failings in a more spiritual light. Just don't fall into the trap of thinking that you are forgiven of your sin before the commission of an offence, as some who believe in a "manifest destiny" would.
<humour>
But enough on religion, the human condition is painful enough as it is without the complications of doing things just so you can feel guilty later because feeling guilty gets your rocks off!
</humour>🤓😈💀👻


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> If you read everything that I write in the voice of a stoned Mathew McConnaughey, it will make a lot more sense. Because that’s my mind set when I’m so desperate for interaction that I come onto a guitar forum to ask philosophical questions to a group of guys who are (for the most part) incapable of perceiving symbolic interactionism.
> 
> I whole heartedly agree with what you are saying in terms of arousal. I am so enthralled by internet confrontation that it makes me giddy. Not in a sadistic sense, but in a sense that I think it’s healthy for men to be able to wrestle and argue and swear and get shit off their chest.


How about Robin Williams from The Birdcage or John Leguizamo from To Wong Foo... BTW, from the sounds of it your trolling but your bait is getting stale. Quit walking backwards.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> How about Robin Williams from The Birdcage or John Leguizamo from To Wong Foo... BTW, from the sounds of it your trolling but your bait is getting stale. Quit walking backwards.


You’ve given me a lot to think about.
Thanks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

What a strange trip


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Going by the changed tittle of this thread, you don't normally wax the tain't. At least none of my wives did.....girlfriends either. You might bleach your butthole and get a Brazilian but about the only thing done to the tain't is maybe shaving it. Maybe Always12am wants to start a new thing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Best salon for taint waxing?


Ask Jessica?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Going by the changed tittle of this thread, you don't normally wax the tain't. At least none of my wives did.....girlfriends either. You might bleach your butthole and get a Brazilian but about the only thing done to the tain't is maybe shaving it. Maybe Always12am wants to start a new thing.


I always wax my taint,
It makes me more aerodynamic when I throw down.
By the time they realize it’s happening, I’m already almost done.

My whole package is in and out like a Panzer division.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I always wax my taint,
> It makes me more aerodynamic when I throw down.
> By the time they realize it’s happening, I’m already almost done.
> 
> My whole package is in and out like a Panzer division.


A tain't is one of those things only the female of the species has and they don't get waxed. Most Panzer divisions got stuck in the sand and the mud and the snow and were either blown to hell and never worked again or just left to rot. They started out noisy and ended up just throwing up their hands and walking away.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> A tain't is one of those things only the female of the species has and they don't get waxed. Most Panzer divisions got stuck in the sand and the mud and the snow and were either blown to hell and never worked again or just left to rot. They started out noisy and ended up just throwing up their hands and walking away.


Exactly


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> A tain't is one of those things only the female of the species has and they don't get waxed. Most Panzer divisions got stuck in the sand and the mud and the snow and were either blown to hell and never worked again or just left to rot. They started out noisy and ended up just throwing up their hands and walking away.








Complete Guide to Men's Grooming | MANSCAPED™ Blog


Look no further - here's your complete guide to male grooming, especially below the waist. We let you know the ins and outs of it all. Read more!




www.manscaped.com


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I don’t wax my taint. I prefer to trim and groom.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Exactly


In other words, they lost, again and again.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberally apply Taint Thinner.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Liberally apply Taint Thinner.


I have an old can of spray taint that I use for when it gets too bare.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"Taint"... it's so uncouth. I prefer to use "Perineum", and when someone asks, "What the hell is perineum??" I say, "It's a "Choda" you Neanderthal!" Not really, I've never had a conversation anywhere near that. 

Incidentally, when did the title and *entire direction* of this thread change?? 

Also... I've never seen an OP derail their own thread. 










_Most peculiar Mama_...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> "Taint"... it's so uncouth. I prefer to use "Perineum", and when someone asks, "What the hell is perineum??" I say, "It's a "Choda" you Neanderthal!" Not really, I've never had a conversation anywhere near that.
> 
> Incidentally, when did the title and *entire direction* of this thread change??
> 
> ...


I’m glad I could be your first 👄


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I’m glad I could be your first 👄


It doesn't carry the same weight... I'll forget this like last nights dinner!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's refreshing \. nice to see a thread evolve


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not sure this counts as evolution. It was a total shift. It deleted "history" and changed the natural progression. Like when the Klingons introduced flint-lock rifles 100 years too soon to a primitive culture on an undeveloped planet. 

...or maybe not.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Not sure this counts as evolution. It was a total shift. It deleted "history" and changed the natural progression. Like when the Klingons introduced flint-lock rifles 100 years too soon to a primitive culture on an undeveloped planet.
> 
> ...or maybe not.


I usually leave conversations as soon as they become hostile. And I run home and put on a unitard and take Viagra or seven and then run back just in time for the shit flinging contest.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jessica, 'zat you?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Jessica, 'zat you?
> 
> View attachment 350401


all your posts and pictures in the political section now creepin' to the open mic makes me think you've got a bit of a schoolboy crush on ol'Jess


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> all your posts and pictures in the political section now creepin' to the open mic makes me think you've got a bit of a schoolboy crush on ol'Jess


no worse than your crush on me. creepy dude, just creepy


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> no worse than your crush on me. creepy dude, just creepy


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Not sure this counts as evolution. It was a total shift. It deleted "history" and changed the natural progression. Like when the Klingons introduced flint-lock rifles 100 years too soon to a primitive culture on an undeveloped planet.
> 
> ...or maybe not.


my entire career in the star fleet would be going to primitive civilizations and giving them technology that alters the trajectory of their entire existence.

Sort of like when Barrie got the internet in 2005 and women finally realized that Alberta Premium wasn’t actually a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> my entire career in the star fleet would be going to primitive civilizations and giving them technology that alters the trajectory of their entire existence.


tsk tsk, that breaks the Prime Directive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Give them some gorilla glue see how that works out with the wax jobs.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> ... finally realized that Alberta Premium wasn’t actually a prenatal vitamin.


lmao ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Also... I've never seen an OP derail their own thread.


Yeah, I like derailing threads and I think it should always be encouraged but derailing your own thread at the title is elevating to process to a fine art.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I like derailing threads and I think it should always be encouraged but derailing your own thread at the title is elevating to process to a fine art.


Fine art?? I don't think he needs encouragement! ha, ha...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

have not been to any camping stores recently so I don't no the name of popular tents.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A Canadian singer who stayed here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

lol @ the new thread title


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Mine comes from one of my favorite cars when i was growing up, the Lamborghini Diablo VT.



You couldn't even like the right Lamborghini. For shame.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I like what you've got going on here with this thread. Will this be the endomorph, or just the beginning?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

jb welder said:


> I like what you've got going on here with this thread. Will this be the endomorph, or just the beginning?


Nothing can stop this thread.
Other than me being able to go to the gym again or until one of the local big booty RPN’s receive the vaccine and I can start carrying them over my shoulder and into my house again.

And even then.. I am making arrangements to hand over my account to a benefactor just to make sure that future generations can participate in it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> And even then.. I am making arrangements to hand over my account to a benefactor just to make sure that future generations can participate in it.


Thank you for giving mankind something to look foreword to in the future. We are in your debt


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This thread needs a soundtrack.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> This thread needs a soundtrack.


I figure more like this perhaps.




It will never match Lola's thread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I figure more like this perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the Byrds version.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

for about 10 years I worked with a guy from Cape Brenton Island. New Waterford. Not sure if that's Rita MacNeil's home town or not, but he talked about her a lot. I won't repeat what he always referred to her as.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> for about 10 years I worked with a guy from Cape Brenton Island. New Waterford. Not sure if that's Rita MacNeil's home town or not, but he talked about her a lot. I won't repeat what he always referred to her as.


My grandfather called her “eat a big meal”.
She’s regarded as a national treasure by many.

We Canadians do have a big roster of talented artists when one takes the time to look at it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember a lot of mean things said about her.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I prefer the Byrds version.


The Byrds or Dylan with the band doing back up are both ok.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I remember a lot of mean things said about her.


I remember a couple of guys from Nova Scotia taking a bar apart in New West 'cause someone said some mean things about her. 


Lincoln said:


> for about 10 years I worked with a guy from Cape Brenton Island. New Waterford. Not sure if that's Rita MacNeil's home town or not, but he talked about her a lot. I won't repeat what he always referred to her as.


Big Pond which from the looks of it isn't that big.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> You couldn't even like the right Lamborghini. For shame.


What’s the right Lambo?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> What’s the right Lambo?



Countach


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hahaha. it does look good on a poster


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> This thread needs a soundtrack


This may be as fitting as any for this thread.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

butterknucket said:


>


Omg, I remember seeing Gummo decades ago. That was a disturbing film!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Countach


As striking as it was, (and who didnt have a poster of one in our generation?) if you had any first hand experience with the countach, you would know it is widely considered to be a dramatic looking, piece of shit of a sports car...heavy feeling, cumbersome and unwieldy to drive. You can’t even park the fucking thing normally....you have to open the door and hang your ass half way out so you can look behind outside while reversing because the visibility is terrible.
the owners ive known who had them (they were fairly affordable not that long ago during a blip in the market), do not miss driving them. The 512 Testarossa was a superior drivers car in every way, not to mention the f40, which is still an exhilarating drive today (albeit ugly to my eyes).

but if you feel it’s such a good name, feel free to change yours to “countach”. It’s pretty similar anyway.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> As striking as it was, (and who didnt have a poster of one in our generation?) if you had any first hand experience with the countach, you would know it is widely considered to be a dramatic looking, piece of shit of a sports car...heavy feeling, cumbersome and unwieldy to drive. You can’t even park the fucking thing normally....you have to open the door and hang your ass half way out so you can look behind outside while reversing because the visibility is terrible.
> the owners ive known who had them (they were fairly affordable not that long ago during a blip in the market), do not miss driving them. The 512 Testarossa was a superior drivers car in every way, not to mention the f40, which is still an exhilarating drive today (albeit ugly to my eyes).
> 
> but if you feel it’s such a good name, feel free to change yours to “countach”. It’s pretty similar anyway.


Yea, I think this is age-dependant. I doubt kids today would be too enamoured with a Farah poster, but in my day ........ 

Same with the Countach. Absolute sex on wheels when it came out, and just got uglier the more practical they made it with ugly skirts and spoilers. I'm sure Aventadors were just as sexy to someone 20 years younger.

Some brain surgeon from West Van owns an F40. He pranged it somewhere - his fault. We the people have paid close to a million dollars trying to get it fixed to his standards (govt insurance). I hope his insurance rates reflect his assininess. But I know they actually don't.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I think this is age-dependant. I doubt kids today would be too enamoured with a Farah poster, but in my day ........
> 
> Same with the Countach. Absolute sex on wheels when it came out, and just got uglier the more practical they made it with ugly skirts and spoilers. I'm sure Aventadors were just as sexy to someone 20 years younger.
> 
> Some brain surgeon from West Van owns an F40. He pranged it somewhere - his fault. We the people have paid close to a million dollars trying to get it fixed to his standards (govt insurance). I hope his insurance rates reflect his assininess. But I know they actually don't.


Its interesting thing about the car market...a lot of what drives up prices, is that we reach a point in our lives when we can actually buy the car that was in the posters on our walls as a teenager.
Not sure how many of this generation and the next are still going to do that.
Shame about the f40...unfortunately having the ability/intelligence to be able to afford a car is no assurance of being smart enough to drive one safely. too many think an exotic car instantly gives someone the skills of an f1 driver.
too many of these idiots
Rowan Atkinson cheats death in McLaren F1 supercar crash - Mirror Online 
Eddie Griffin Crashes $1.5 Million Ferrari | PEOPLE.com 

this guy blamed it on a dog, probably the same one that ate his homework a few years before.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2043099769309909


Watch a Ferrari 488 Spider Crash to Avoid Hitting a "Dog" | The Drive


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Its interesting thing about the car market...a lot of what drives up prices, is that we reach a point in our lives when we can actually buy the car that was in the posters on our walls as a teenager.
> Not sure how many of this generation and the next are still going to do that.
> Shame about the f40...unfortunately having the ability/intelligence to be able to afford a car is no assurance of being smart enough to drive one safely. too many think an exotic car instantly gives someone the skills of an f1 driver.
> too many of these idiots
> ...


I always think of Pelle Lindburgh. Great goalie, not so good driver. Mind you, Porsche 911 Turbos (930) are a real handful. People who buy them shouldn't immediately channel Richard Attwood.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My dad was a hell of a Darts player when I was a kid. Even now, his arthritis is pretty bad, but he can still beat me most times we play. We were at the carnival and I asked if he'd shoot for one of these framed posters. Mostly cars, but some other stuff too. The guy sized my dad up pretty quick (maybe it was the British accent) and gave him three of the sh*ttiest darts he had. The tip on one was almost 90 degrees. My dad asked for another, "Nope, everyone gets what they get". Dad says: "good thing I'll only need the two" (it was to hit two balloons with three darts or less). 
He did it, and turns to me, "Which one?". I was torn between the Countach and the Porsche 911 Carrera. I went with the 911. I was probably 10 or 11 at the time. I had that thing on my wall for years... I even took it to my first apartment. The girlfriend said "No way". I guess it somehow made its way out of my life...


----------

